

Diet Coda - mynameisraj
http://panic.com/dietcoda/

======
paulofisch
Coda has been getting long in the tooth for a while (and is still my daily
web-dev buddy).

It's nice to see Panic coming out all guns blazing with the new hotness.
Software I actively enjoy paying for.

The pun in the iPad version name is a nice touch and an emblem of the way
Panic rolls :-)

------
pwthornton
I don't know if I'll be getting Coda 2, but Diet Coda looks incredible. I find
that the iPad is a nice supplement to my workflow, particularly when I have to
be really mobile (this means iPad and smartphone only). I have a few good
writing workflow (<http://interchangeproject.org/2012/05/08/my-ipad-setup/>)
but I don't have a mobile coding workflow that works for me yet.

The biggest thing I'd be using Diet Coda for would be fixing small issues on
the go.

I hope this it it.

~~~
mkramlich
You're a programmer and can't afford a laptop?

(serious question for the folks who seem to need to do development on an iPad)

~~~
CubicleNinjas
It isn't a question of cost, it is a question of comfort.

When you get an iPad you realize laptops have instantly become less useful.
iPads fit into a tiny bag, they have crazy battery life, and they can do many
things as well as a desktop. It is a no brainer to carry them with you instead
of a laptop, as they do 90% of the things you need a computer for very well.

Having a nice text editor/FTP program would be greatly welcomed.

~~~
pwthornton
Yes, this is what I was getting at. When I take a weekend trip, I don't like
to bring a laptop. I can bring my iPad, iPhone and one charger. It's
incredibly light and takes up very little space.

But sometimes stuff comes up.

I have also begun to find the iPad a pretty nice environment for writing on. I
have yet to find a program that I like to program in, however.

------
ajennings
With a bluetooth keyboard, this is a killer app.

It's not the screen resolution of a dual-screen desktop, but a new iPad is
almost as good as a 27" iMac !!

new iPad: 2048x1536 = 3.14 million pixels 27" iMac: 2560x1440 = 3.69 million
pixels

I don't have a new iPad yet, though, so I don't know if the quality or the
experience is comparable.

The killer feature for mobile coding is a keyboard and screen that are
separable. Put the screen wherever is most convenient and the keyboard
wherever is most convenient.

You could even code on an airplane. Even the smallest MBP is uncomfortable in
coach, for me anyway.

------
ChrisLTD
Looks great. I think I've moved beyond wanting Coda 2 for the desktop (I use
BBEdit + Transmit instead), but it'll be nice to have the iPad version as a
kind of mobile insurance.

------
joejohnson
It's confusing that the Coda 2 landing page says both "Get it May 24th, 2012"
and "Get in Now".

~~~
rumblestrut
This page seems to indicate that both are coming May 24.

<http://panic.com/coda/comingsoon.html>

"Coda 2 and Diet Coda will be available May 24, 2012."

------
bobsy
I would consider this if they fix the iPad keyboard or use something custom.

On the iPad doing a simple PHP statement is difficult as you have switch
between keyboards so frequently.

~~~
carlesfe
Have you watched the video? They add some stuff to the ipad's default
keyboard, like braces, &lt; and &gt;, and contextual elements.

------
hopeless
I like Prompt as an SSH client but I'm quite happy with Textastic for code
editing: <http://www.textasticapp.com>

------
vermontdevil
Why does it say "$9.99 for now"? Does it mean the price will come down or go
up?

~~~
mynameisraj
$9.99 for the first 24 hours after launch. $19.99 afterwards.

------
moondowner
"Document Shelf" on Firefox 12 looks like Dooument Shelf due to the font.

------
mike626
I really can't see using this for quick fixes when I am highly mobile. A
better solution for me is Sublime Text on my Macbook Air.

<http://www.sublimetext.com/>

~~~
taude
I'd further add that if you're a dev type, and expected to remotely fix stuff,
that you'd have a laptop anyway. Can't see doing anything more than fixing a
typo on the iPad...in which case, I'm sure a SSH app is all that's needed.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Having a local editor for remote files is super handy if your SSH is flaky for
whatever reason (say, you fall off LTE into 1x or GPRS land), regardless of
the device you're on. Never mind being able to take advantage of the touch
screen...

~~~
taude
You need to be connected to the network. From their website: "Can I work on my
site offline? Not Currently. Diet Coda's focus is editing files on your
staging server; if you want to build a whole new website while you're there,
that's also cool."

------
kmx411
This is great! Been using Coda for a while now

------
benatkin
The name is a turn-off for me, as a recovering soda pop drinker.

------
rcneel
"I don't always test my code, but when I do, I do it in production" \- The
Most Interesting Developer in the World <http://imgur.com/y7Hm9>

~~~
tar
Memes do not contribute anything to the discussion

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

